# 45k mile service.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If you are following the severe servicing schedule it would be a good idea. I don't use My Chevrolet™ or any of the My sites™,  they link to a different Cruze forum (the one with 10 or 20 visitors when 10,000 are reading here), and my login never seems to work which is worrisome because the MyGM™ site is now the home for Onstar issues and my Onstar ID is supposed to work for logging in, it doesn't ~


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, the link you referenced is for the Gen 1 Cruze. Second, at 45K miles I would replace the brake fluid and not just bleed them. DOT3 brake fluid is hydrophilic and water reduces the ability of the fluid to engage the brakes. Also take a look at your K&N filter to ensure it's not ready to be cleaned or replaced and that it's not allowing dirt to pass through. The K&N filters are nowhere near as good as the OEM air filters when it comes to keeping airborne crud out of the engine.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Ok. I'll do that Sunday. Is it basically keep the reservoir full and pump till new fluid starts coming out? Also, is it possible to change the trans fluid myself?


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

My 2016 Gen 2 just hit 46K today, nice to know someone else has a few miles on theirs as well. But in response to the thread, I'm only planning on changing my transmission fluid with Amsoil or AC Delco fluid within the next week and doing a simple bleed of the brakes to check the fluid color and the obvious making sure of no air in the lines. 
The transmission fluid change is quite easy on these cars, however checking the level is similar to a manual transmission where there is no dipstick but rather just a small bolt.

Here's a link to a pretty good explanation of the transmission fluid service http://www.atra.com/Bulletins/2016/Feb/atb1725.pdf. 
Good luck!


----------

